
Usenet Computer YArchive - haimez
http://yarchive.net/comp/index.html?
======
mmjaa
I really miss USENET of the good ol' days (pre-AOL escaping its garden) .. it
was one of the most vivid and energising resources on the Internet. I guess
its still out there, ticking away, but I haven't personally fired up an nntp
reader in years.

I would, though, if there were to be some sort of USENET revival. Actually I
guess there is no reason not to .. but last time I checked, it seemed pretty
dead.

These days, sites like HN and reddit seem to fill the need - at least, its
possible to get a similar vibe. But I wonder if there will ever be a case for
the revival of the whole nntp distribution mechanism - or if its more feasible
to use the same set of technologies for lesser, more local, kinds of content
distribution.

~~~
WalterBright
The D language uses NNTP based forums:

[http://forum.dlang.org/](http://forum.dlang.org/)

What you're seeing there is a web interface to NNTP. You can also use any
newsreader to participate in the forums. (I usually use Thunderbird.)

~~~
giancarlostoro
Vibe.d as well:
[http://forum.rejectedsoftware.com/](http://forum.rejectedsoftware.com/)

The code is also available. I always wished more forums could do this. They're
not really posting on usenet, just hosting their own servers basically. Sadly
not a lot of new options for NNTP clients either. Usenet is one of my favorite
techs next to IRC. Though I understand IRC more than Usenet.

~~~
WalterBright
It's just hard to beat NNTP as a reliable, efficient protocol. It's also
amenable to this:

[http://www.digitalmars.com/d/archives/digitalmars/D/index.ht...](http://www.digitalmars.com/d/archives/digitalmars/D/index.html)

Which is a read-only version of the messages that I wrote a simple program to
generate from the NNTP database.

------
unicornporn
For anyone not immediately understanding what this website does...

"These are articles I've saved from Usenet newsgroups (and a few from web
forums). The vast majority of these articles were posted by people who have a
well-deserved reputation for a high level of accuracy."

------
2sk21
These appear to be from the 1990s mainly. They are very good but there was a
lot of good stuff from the late 80s as well - many happy memories of reading
posts by from John Mashey, Eugene Miya and Henry Spencer etc.

On an side, I understand that Vernor Vinge's book A Fire Upon the Deep was
inspired in part by the Usenet of the 80s.

------
zandorg
Don't forget my 1980's Usenet search engine:
[http://www.dejadejadeja.com/](http://www.dejadejadeja.com/)

Also I downloaded all Usenet from 2003-2013 (800GB of stuff) and Archive.org
have that now (I sent it to them on a 1TB drive).

------
BuuQu9hu
Another archive of Usenet:

[http://olduse.net/](http://olduse.net/)

~~~
Samis2001
This is the type of site which is a really interesting idea but finding it
half-way through sucks somewhat :(

------
luckydude
I miss dejanews, Google screwed that up.

~~~
j_s
Logged in on my phone to upvote; Google Groups is terrible and feels
abandoned.

------
mrbill
One of my favorite sites, I got his permission years ago to keep a mirror.

------
vog
I wonder if this isn't already covered by archive.org ... (And if not, why
not? They collect so many other things.)

~~~
guard-of-terra
Usenet archives used to be covered by Google Groups, I assume they dropped it
when being good was no longer paramount.

~~~
grkvlt
No, Groups still contains USENET archives, ported from the DejaNews
acquisition, I believe. I have searched for my earliest posts as a first year
undergraduate in 1991 and they are all there, for instance.

~~~
guard-of-terra
That's very good to hear. It pains me to not being able to access archives.

~~~
grkvlt
FYI, the URLs for USENET look like this, with the name of the group you want
substituted for 'alt.silly-group.radish-therapy' which is an alternative
hierarchy group I proposed, that was created in 1992 and is still ... going,
at least, in some sense of the word:

[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/alt.silly-
group.radi...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/alt.silly-group.radish-
therapy)

------
sigjuice
[http://xach.com/naggum/articles/](http://xach.com/naggum/articles/) and
[http://xach.com/rpw3/articles/](http://xach.com/rpw3/articles/), for people
interested in Lisp.

------
kchauhan
Does this similar to [http://textfiles.com/](http://textfiles.com/)

